# ACS Skill Assessment - Business Analyst or Project Manager



## ssharma50 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi, I am very new here so I don't know much hence I am posting this query to be sure before I proceed with my ACS assessment. I hope someone experienced could guide me.

I am in Australia on Spousal 457 Visa. I have 7 yrs of Project Management experience and I wish to apply under ICT Project Manager Job code which is under CSOL as this code best suites my profile. However, in the absence of sponsorship how can I use it? So I am thinking of using ICT Business Analyst under SOL as the duties specified under ICT Business Analyst role are covered in my Experience Letter.

I would wish to apply for State Sponsorship but isn't it done after Skill Assessment? It would be great if someone could jot down the steps for me as I can't find a straight forward list of points anywhere plus this code thing is confusing me even more!!

I wish to get my Skill Assessment asap and file for PR asap.

Your help on this would be highly appreciated!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Steps:
1. IELTS and ACS; any order
2. EOI 
3. a. If 190 is chosen in EOI: then apply for SS
b. If 189 is chose in EOI: do nothing 
4. Get Invite:
a.189 invite through scheduled round each month.
b.190 invite comes automatically when SS is approved.
5. Apply visa..


----------



## ssharma50 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey thanks Superm for mentioning the steps! 
Could you also clear the Job Code confusion too please? BA or PM ?


----------

